# ARTIST''S RETREAT ON A SAILBOAT IN SOUTHERN PORTUGAL



## Seagypsywoman (Aug 28, 2001)

*ARTIST''''S RETREAT ON A SAILBOAT IN SOUTHERN PORTUGAL*

I'm looking for N/S crew (one or two) to sail or just live aboard on shared expenses basis (approx. €20/day) in Southern Portugal. This could be a writer''s retreat (I''m a writer and a photographer) or just a holiday. My boat is a 32 foot East Orient offshore cutter and it is located in Olhao at the moment. I am a 53 year old female with 10,000nm offshore experience. For more information please email [email protected]


----------



## hrae (Oct 9, 2003)

*ARTIST''''S RETREAT ON A SAILBOAT IN SOUTHERN PORTUGAL*

when are you sailing?


----------



## Seagypsywoman (Aug 28, 2001)

*ARTIST''''S RETREAT ON A SAILBOAT IN SOUTHERN PORTUGAL*

Sorry if I didn''t answer you sooner, I don''t come here often and just hope people will email me. Also, for some reason this website does not notify me when someone replies. Check my website for more information if you are still interested: www.seagypsysailing.com


----------

